# Advice on N+B with 4 speed automatic gearbox



## adam_l (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello!

I am thinking about buying a 2004 N+B Arto 69, Its a 2.8 JTD with 4 speed automatic gearbox. Similar to a tiptronic - you can use it as a full auto or nudge it up and down.
I think this is a old style auto with torque converter rather than a modern robotic manual.


I am a bit concerned over gearbox reliability - had an expensive nightmare with a Bongo automatic years ago...


I drove the van and the box seemed OK although I left it in full auto mode.

What do you think abut this gearbox? Is it reliable? Any common problems? Anything I should definitely check for? Will fuel consumption be significantly worse than a manual?


Also, I thought about a mild remap from 128 to 153 bhp. Supposedly a bot more power and better economy.
The remapper says the standard drive train will be fine but I am guessing they dont do many automatics.

What do you think?Is this advisable? Any reasons why the gearbox would no cope with it?


Thanks in advance!

Adam


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Adam you only need one thread to get answers otherwise it just gets too confusing!:wink2:


----------

